# New Yoder pellet smoker



## cowboy bbq (Jan 15, 2012)

My new Yoder YS480








Sprayed some Pam on and did a 1hr burn in







Brought the temperatures down and did a quick biscuit test to check my grate temps.







Definitely had some heat above the pellet pit. Was under 40* F and a bit windy out.







Will do this test again when it's calm out and temps are a bit milder.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 15, 2012)

Very Cool Pellet Smoker!!

I'M JEALOUS!!!

Todd


----------



## cowboy bbq (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Todd

One more picture with the cover on.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice looking pellet smoker you got there, congrats!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Don't forget the Sheepshots...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Man that is one nice smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

Great looking smoker! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## dewetha (Jan 18, 2012)

great looking machine. I really want to know if you can cook steaks and burgers and get that "wood" flavor. please keep us informed, or me anyway:) of some virtual taste test.

it may be a few years before i get another smoker(just saw the bill for braces.yikes!) but right now this is in the top 3 for me.


----------



## cowboy bbq (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll let you know when I do some grilling, but might be awhile.

I see that they sell the grill grates for the yoder now for $100 and a thermal jacket for $169. I will need to get one of those before next winter probably.


----------



## cowboy bbq (Feb 9, 2012)

I got into some better quality pellets and did another grate temperature test to see if different pellets changed anything. The test turned out much better this time around.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 9, 2012)

I got a YS 640 about the same time you 1st posted yours and a curious what brand pellets you 1st used and what the latest brand is that you are trying?

I got the Grillgrates when I ordered mine, have used them once, but I don't have enough experience with them to give a good review yet, but sure I will like them...


----------



## sprky (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice looking smoker ya got there. I like the biscuit test that's a great idea.


----------



## cowboy bbq (Feb 9, 2012)

I got some Deadwood Nuggets Prairie Blend pellets with the grill, but had problems with ash build up. You can see it in one of my other posts. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117329/interesting-wood-pellet-comparison

Now I'm going through my first bag of Louisiana Grill apple flavored pellets I bought from a local stove retailer.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my 640 last Thursday after drooling over it for a year. Been through two bags of pellets already and I am very happy with this smoker. I grilled cowbow ribeyes twice so far and the results were outstanding. I was a bit concerned at first cause I could barely see any smoke coming out once the unit got to temp but the meat I have prepared thus far has come out perfect with a visible smoke ring.


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 31, 2013)

hey cowboy does your yoder have the damper in it?  And how is it cooking now a year later...


----------



## cowboy bbq (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry I'm so late to reply.

I have the YS480. It did not come with the damper. My smoker is still cooking great, but haven't fired it up for awhile. Crappy weather and all. Sure am getting an itch though.


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 27, 2013)

did you settle on a brand of pellets...I have been using bbq delight..


----------



## cowboy bbq (Apr 9, 2013)

There are only 2 brands of pellets available locally to me, Louisiana Grill and Treager. I've been using the Louisiana Grill pellets. Haven't tried the Treager pellets yet. I have been interested in ordering some bbq delight also.


----------

